# Life of an Imperial Citizen (if any)



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anybody know what it would be like to be a normal Imperial citizen? WH40K stories/articles/periodicals are very vague when it comes to civilian life. Although the main rulebook describes that everyone (that must include citizens) must do their part to better the Imperium. For example each world (or type of world) has to meet a certain export quota. 

We know for sure that the Imperium is a Dystopian, theocratical society, but what makes the Imperium "tick" exactly? Does the Imperium have a "Free Market" (or controlled market) with vast corporations that provide goods and services to the people and in return provide jobs and the people could invest their money with banks and stocks and watch the sweat of their brow grow? Or has the Imperium foolishly adopted a form of Communism in which the people work for massive labor unions in return for welfare checks and disallowed to start businesses or invest etc. etc.? 

Or what about how does civilian dress? And what kind of traditional or imposed dress codes are there? In "DAWN OF WAR" their are some pictures of civilians but they are very unclear. From what I gather the people of "Tartarus" have a 1890's-1930's style of clothing, but it must vary from planet to planet. 

Also, what kind of vehicles do civilians use for their personal conveyance? The descriptions of civilian vehicles are very brief in WH40K literature. 

Last, exactly how do civilians evacuate cities/planets anyway? They all cant possibly be wasted during or before a battle. (unless its exterminatus)


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I think every world is different, in regards to market, dress, and evacuation. I think they are free to govern themselves as long as they are within the parameters set by Terra. Also they all have to raise Guard armies and pay a tithe to Terra. Other than that I say it would suck to be a 40k civilian. Also everybody MUST worship the Emperor or else... :no:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

As far as I understand it, Individual planets or systems can can differ widely in their styles of government, and how their citizens live. Some planets are totalitarian regimes, strictly controlling their populous with armed Planetary defence forces, while some planets might be far more open to individuality and choice (but are still very hardline on anyone speaking out against the Imperium). 

As for vehicles, it probably depends on the populous and location - A hive world would have many forms of flying transport and train like systems to transport people around a hive, while a feudal agri world may use horse and buggy, or crude motor vehicles.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

It sucks to be one. According to some extract or another, possibly in the 3rd ed rulebook but maybe in the 5th ed. one, it says somewhere that according to the law set down by the Adeptus Arbites, if you litter the place you are basically accused of heresy and get a severe punishment as a result. It could be going to a penal colony, or it could be death, but either way it sucks to be a citizen.

I'd guess they'd initiate an exodus just like they do on Dawn of War: All citizens must go to one of the _n_ main space ports to be evacuated and sent to another world (where _n_ is the number of main space ports)


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

The structure of society and standard of living varies radically across the Imperium.

Some planets are little more than slave camps, others are feudal worlds living in a vague quasi midevil period, others are vast agri worlds where you can make a decent living with good honest toil, others are giant ministrum planets where day in day out is the same scritch scratch of the pen but at least you're well fed and taken care of, some are giant forgeworlds where you're lucky not to be a servitor, and some planets actually are technologically advanced borderline utopias where they have something really expensive and technologically advanced that requires little labour that is worth selling and most individuals live good happy lives. And apparently the empire of the Ultramarines is quite beautiful for the most part and the civilians are treated exceptionally well.

Some planets are ruled over with an iron fist, others may have their governors elected by the general populace, the same goes with systems, though they generally tend to tip towards an iron fist. However the general impression given from 40k literature is a generally capitalist climate. You can own businesses and factories and even bars (Or even kick ass dance clubs that play 'twist (mutant) dance metal!!!!).

On many worlds the life of a citizen is much better than the average standard of living on earth, however on others, life in Rwanda is a picnic in comparison.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Varies from planet to planet. There is no issue as long as they:
1. Pay the Emperors tithe.
2. Uphold the Emperors law.
3. Provide for the Emperors army.

There are a whole host of treaties and conventions in place that govern each planet. When a planet fails to do its due to the Imperium the Administratum usually takes over. Though this can be a long time. Planets can go for years without paying their tithes before it even comes to the attention of the Administratum. Of course there is, in spite of the fluff, quite a lot of leeway (they understand that Eldar pirates are difficult). However when their patience ends they tend to be quite brutal and extreme in dealing with it.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

If you want to know some of the miiiiiiiiiilions of variations read Dark Heresy ,40k RPG ,theres one world the authers made was a warlords based sructure ,like,if you have the best armour, most wepons and least sanity, your warband is the top class ,and your warlord is,technicaly,planet governer.


----------

